# AFX speed steer road hog raceway set question



## Firebirds (Sep 14, 2006)

Anyone have this set? I got one in recently and haven't had time to set it up and it didnt come with an instruction sheet.It has 8 straights with the terminal and 8 curved sections.are those all the track pieces? Unfortantly it didn't come with any strut supports or other pieces.but I mainly bought it for the white hood firebird  thanks in advance


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

........


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

slotcardan said:


> slotless cars:
> 
> Tyco TCR Racing
> 
> have fun


One of the best TCR / Slotless Racing slot car sites out there for mostly HO but Dan covers a lot of scales of slotless racing on his site. I highly recommend it as a resource and guide. 

Great find on the rarer variation on the Aurora AFX Speed Steer #9 Firebird. You might want to save that one from racing if you decide to try out the system and get a more common NOS Aurora AFX body to fit like the AFX #2 Firebird.


----------



## Firebirds (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks on the site link. Yeah I know about that variation firebird.its not a racer.glad I finally found one at a reasonable price.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

hey there Mr. Firebirds ....do .... you like ..... Firebirds?


----------



## JimDouglasJr (Jul 1, 2018)

Make some sort of figure 8.


----------



## Firebirds (Sep 14, 2006)

Firebirds? Maybe lol!
Yeah that track was bunk.couldn't get the cars to work.plus a couple sections have broken tabs.makes a nice display box.it is the sears version.
Maybe a pic sometime.of my Firebirds of course ;-)


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

there are "Fix-it" clips to hold tracks together.. see "ratherboring" on Epay ;-)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/MODEL-MOTO...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


Bubba (The Senile-1) 123 :willy_nilly:

You can Thank; "Al Pink".. I Fergot-ted Da seller's Ebay Name (ROFLOL!!) :wink2:


----------

